# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Мангал складной чемодан. Сэкономте 100грн.

## WOT

Мангалы складные чемодан. На 8 шампуров, вес 7,5 кг. Отличное качество.
Цена 130грн. 
размер чемодана (в сложенном виде) 450х250мм. Толщина метала 2 мм, руками согнуть невозможно)
высота в разложенном 700мм то есть очень удобно, почти на уровне пояса, не нужно сгибаться)
Мангалы находятся на Таирова. Возможна доставка под дом. Стоимость 20 грн. 
тел 0938494959, 7002768

----------


## WOT

> Было же бесплатно...


 Была бесплатная да Пасхи, как было и написано. После Пасхи доставочка платная, бензин же не бесплатный)

----------


## Lentaya

Здравствуйте! Хотим мангал! Тел. мужа Руслана 0966290531. Везти в центр. Или скинте свой телефон

----------


## DruG&Profi

А на 10 шампуров есть?

----------


## WOT

> А на 10 шампуров есть?


 Извините, но у нас только на 8 шампуров. На десять уже получается тяжеловатый)

----------


## Antohey

а шампура у вас есть?

----------


## DruG&Profi

Вы их  сами изготавливаете?

----------


## WOT

> а шампура у вас есть?


 шампуры мы не делаем, так как пищевая нержавейка дорогая и стоимость шампуров будет в два раза больше чем мангала.
а если вы хотите шампуры из метала, то они продаются в любом супермаркете.

----------


## icegtx

Сегодня с другом были в эпицентре, глянули там мангалы, это кошмар, разваливаются на витрине, метал как у банки из под сгушенки) ТОгда набрал ТС договорился. Забрали мангал. Мангал матерый, но не тяжелый, думал будет тяжелее, щеколда вверху, а не внизу как на картинки, мы проходили с ним гдето километра 2 и он не открылся. Пока сидеели на остановке ждали трансопрт подошло 3 мужичка порозглядывало, поинтересовалось насчет мангала, оставил им номерок грю звоните покупайте) Вот такой хепи энд.

----------


## GuNsTer

Договорился, ребята завезли. Доволен, спасибо вам)

----------


## Наталья 1975

Очень удобно.....,удачи Вам.

----------


## WOT

> Договорился, ребята завезли. Доволен, спасибо вам)


  Пожалуйста) Спасибо за хороший отзыв)

----------


## WOT

> Очень удобно.....,удачи Вам.


 Спасибо)

----------


## ol80

Вчера купил, сегодня испытал.Все супер! Спасибо!

----------


## komar

Монгалом доволен! Удобно и очень адекватная цена!

----------


## WOT

> Вчера купил, сегодня испытал.Все супер! Спасибо!


 Спасибо)

----------


## allavita

Тоже интересует мангальчик!Приеду созвонюсь с вами.

----------


## WOT

> Монгалом доволен! Удобно и очень адекватная цена!


 Рады, что Вам понравился наш мангал)

----------


## glukanat

> Сегодня с другом были в эпицентре, глянули там мангалы, это кошмар, разваливаются на витрине, метал как у банки из под сгушенки) ТОгда набрал ТС договорился. Забрали мангал. Мангал матерый, но не тяжелый, думал будет тяжелее, щеколда вверху, а не внизу как на картинки, мы проходили с ним гдето километра 2 и он не открылся. Пока сидеели на остановке ждали трансопрт подошло 3 мужичка порозглядывало, поинтересовалось насчет мангала, оставил им номерок грю звоните покупайте) Вот такой хепи энд.


 прям как в сказке, все счастливы  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Vremena

> прям как в сказке, все счастливы ))


  да, в сказке....
мы тоже тут купили мангал и нам и друзьям понравился.... удобно... качественно...

----------


## SeweruS

Дайте номер человека который их продает , так как номер в начале темы не отвечает.

----------


## 22r

> Только что купила этот мангал 
> Позвонила по номеру в начале этой темки, мне дали тел. человека для связи, и в тот же день мангал у меня.


  а денег сколько?

----------


## Кош

Всем добрый день :smileflag: 

Надеюсь, никто на меня не обидится за официальное оглашение цены и номера телефона, так как запарилась отвечать всем в личку  :smileflag: 

Мангал стоил 150 гр., уже 2 раза протестирован, очень-очень довольны!!!

Телефон начальника производства, как мне сказали - 093 142 70 20

----------


## Типочег

а можно парочку фото в настоящее время, как выглядит мангал?

----------


## irina07

Спасибо за мангал .Остались довольны

----------


## Newerland

автоответчик по номеру. у всех так было ?

----------


## `KG`

мангалы продают?

----------


## Eros

> Всем добрый день
> 
> Надеюсь, никто на меня не обидится за официальное оглашение цены и номера телефона, так как запарилась отвечать всем в личку 
> 
> Мангал стоил 150 гр., уже 2 раза протестирован, очень-очень довольны!!!
> 
> Телефон начальника производства, как мне сказали - 093 142 70 20


 еще актуально?

----------


## ivana84

Добрый день мангалы еще в продаже??

----------


## 22r

> Добрый день мангалы еще в продаже??


 Наберите телефон,который выше....

Купил-вчера опробовал из-зачет!  :smileflag:

----------


## ААнгелинА

Сколько будет стоить конструкция?пищевая нержавейка 2мм размеры 50 *27,высота 15 см.на решетке с крышкой?

----------


## кузька5

Добрый вечер!!!!! Меня интересует мангал чемодан. Сколько стоит?

----------


## D i m a

Добрый день !!!!! Меня интересует мангал чемодан, если вы ещё их продаёте , то как с вами связаться ?

----------


## Lushiya

Интересует мангал -чемодан. 
Телефон не отвечает.

----------


## Михаил Д.

> Интересует мангал -чемодан. 
> Телефон не отвечает.


 Могу сварить ,подобный ,но цену надо посчитать .

----------


## Lushiya

> Могу сварить ,подобный ,но цену надо посчитать .


 Посчитайте. Мне нужен легкий. Складной. чтобы я могла его нести (авто у меня нет).
В личку напишите. И свои контакты.
Ну есно цена.

----------


## Богомолики

> Посчитайте. Мне нужен легкий. Складной. чтобы я могла его нести (авто у меня нет).
> В личку напишите. И свои контакты.
> Ну есно цена.


 Не  советую легкий! Если хотите легкий, то зачем варить? На 7-ом, говорят, валом и не дорого... китайских такого плана....Покупала несколько лет назад у автора темки, он как раз, очень тяжелый из хорошего толстого металла, который не гнется и крепко стоит, хорошо собирается)) Я такой с трудом поднимаю.. нести..? не, для этого мужчины есть))

----------


## Lushiya

> Не  советую легкий! Если хотите легкий, то зачем варить? На 7-ом, говорят, валом и не дорого... китайских такого плана....Покупала несколько лет назад у автора темки, он как раз, очень тяжелый из хорошего толстого металла, который не гнется и крепко стоит, хорошо собирается)) Я такой с трудом поднимаю.. *нести..? не, для этого мужчины есть*))


 И постоянно зависеть от них.
А если у нас девичник  :smileflag: 

Я уже купила и  получила из Харькова. 210 грн. 
Складной. Весит 10 кг. Метал не меньше 2 мм.
Собирается и разбираеться быстро. Похож на ноут  :smileflag:

----------


## Богомолики

> И постоянно зависеть от них.
> А если у нас девичник 
> 
> Я уже купила и  получила из Харькова. 210 грн. 
> Складной. Весит 10 кг. Метал не меньше 2 мм.
> Собирается и разбираеться быстро. Похож на ноут


  Вот у меня примерно такой же ,  килограмм десять ...  Тяжёлый . От мужчин не зависть , а эксплуатировать )))) вкусного шашлычка вам !

----------


## Katerina86

> И постоянно зависеть от них.
> А если у нас девичник 
> 
> Я уже купила и  получила из Харькова. 210 грн. 
> Складной. Весит 10 кг. Метал не меньше 2 мм.
> Собирается и разбираеться быстро. Похож на ноут


 Здравствуйте,  подскажите где купили? тоже в поисках))

Отправлено с моего Lenovo P1ma40 через Tapatalk

----------


## Lushiya

> Здравствуйте,  подскажите где купили? тоже в поисках))
> 
> Отправлено с моего Lenovo P1ma40 через Tapatalk


 На prom.ua  г.Харьков. фирма dac4a.com

----------


## ADey

> На prom.ua  г.Харьков. фирма dac4a.com


 спасибо за инфу

----------


## mej

и как Вы их там нашли, ни гугл, ни поиск на проме такого не находит ?!

----------


## Lushiya

> и как Вы их там нашли, ни гугл, ни поиск на проме такого не находит ?!


 http://kharkov.prom.ua/p276922101-mangal-chemodan-shampurov.html?_openstat=prom_prosale%3B%D0%BC%D0%  B0%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8B%2C+%D0%B3%D1%80%D  0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D0%B8+%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B1%D  0%B5%D0%BA%D1%8E%3B%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B0%  D0%BB-%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD+%D0%BD%  D0%B0+6+%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BE  %D0%B2+%7C+2%D0%BC%D0%BC%3Bsearch


*da4a.com.ua*

----------


## Vatashiva

Здравствуйте ещё актуально? Можно номер для связи

----------

